# mmmmmmmmmmmm, new order on its waaay :)



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dodo Juice Glass Cleaner, Polish, Sealant kit
Dodo Juice Basics Clay Bars
Dodo Juice Supernatural Wheel Cleaner 
Dodo Juice Mint Merkin Glass Cloth
Chemical Guy's Blacklight Hybrid 16oz
Chemical Guy's Vertua Bond 408
Chemical Guy's Hybrid V7 Spray Sealant 16oz
Silverline Wheel Cleaning Brush
The Waxamomo Luxury Microfibre Towel
Silverline Microfibre Wash Pad
Meguiar's No.105 Ultra-Cut Compound 8oz
Meguiar's No.205 Ultra Finishing Polish 8oz
Wolf's Chemicals WO-1N Tyre and Trim Dressing -1 litre
Dodo Juice Basics Polish Applicator x3
Dodo Juice Basics Wash Pad
Dodo Juice Basics Drying Towel

Tbh I have done quite well holding out this long from buying! Last buyed 'detailing gear' back on Nov 25th! 

Can't wait to open the goodies!!!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Will be with you Tuesday Dawn :thumb:

I might wrap everything individually in about 3 miles of bubble wrap and tape so it will take you all day to open  :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Omg jealous lol makes my order look tiny


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aaaah no fair!!!! lolz! Do i get a freebie too? 

After all, it was your fault I broke my promist to dw!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> aaaah no fair!!!! lolz! Do i get a freebie too?
> 
> After all, it was your fault I broke my promist to dw!


How could I not add a little freebie for a girl that winks at me


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lolz, cheers mr!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

is that two freebies then?! 

That's quite an impressive order dawn. We never used my glass kit on either car in the end :lol: i ended up using it today instead


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

I love getting my parcel need to stop buying so much worse than a drug addiction!
only thing is you spend so much and the collection still looks small all good gear tho


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, i have wanted to buy the new dj gear since it came out but i resisted! 

Whats the glass kit like james?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a great review from Mike (Ruffboy).....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=198167&highlight=ruffboy


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like that girl who models the Poorboy's Waffle Weave apron:argie:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ross said:


> I would like that girl who models the Poorboy's Waffle Weave apron:argie:


haha I was thinkign that last night as I was browsing!

And dawn the kit is pretty good actually, no word on how it is on the move yet until he drives the car in the rain though  might have to put it on my own windscreen to see for myself. Easy to use though


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Give me a heads up in a few months when you have them up for sale!!

:lol:



:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

oooh just opened up the box, soo exciting! Great service from Chris & thanks for the freebie towel too


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pics! I got a pot of raw flakes with my last, although I'm still confused what they're for :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ha ha!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Window waffle! Same as my white one which is the ebst I've ever used. Lemme know what you think of the wolfs, it's the only thing there I've not got yet


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

where can i get the trigger for the v7 from?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

They don't send you a trigger with spray sealent?


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

mmmmmm blacklight and V7! I got the same myself and the results are brilliant!








These two cars are the same colour believe it or not! (mine is the Leon)








And a wee shiny picture


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I got 2 with mine :lol:


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> I got 2 with mine :lol:


So did I funnily enough!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> where can i get the trigger for the v7 from?


Sorry, I must have forgot to include a spray head  I'll put one in a jiffy bag and send it out for you tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Waxamomo said:


> Sorry, I must have forgot to include a spray head  I'll put one in a jiffy bag and send it out for you tomorrow :thumb:


Why I placed 3 orders with you last montj! Excellent cs chris


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, no worries, thanks again Chris!


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been banned from the cleaning aisle in Tescos for exactly this reason dont you know


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

dawn you have coast me money :wall: :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-tom- said:


> dawn you have coast me money :wall: :lol:


What you bought tom?!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> What you bought tom?!


Meguiar's Chemical Resistant Spray Head
Meguiar's Empty Spray Bottle
Chemical Guy's Microfibre Wash 16oz
Chemical Guy's EZ Glaze 16oz
Meguiar's Hair and Lint Extractor
Cobra Waffle Weave Glass Microfibre 16x24
Wolf's Chemicals WF-1P Wheel Cleaner - 1 Litre x 2
Dodo Juice Basics Drying Towel
Chemical Guy's Hybrid V7 Spray Sealant 16oz
Chemical Guy's Blacklight Hybrid 16oz
Dodo Juice Basics Polish Applicator x 2:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> ha ha!


Better than Christmas :thumb: These deliveries are the best! Like a kid in a sweet shop every time.....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-tom- said:


> Meguiar's Chemical Resistant Spray Head
> Meguiar's Empty Spray Bottle
> Chemical Guy's Microfibre Wash 16oz
> Chemical Guy's EZ Glaze 16oz
> ...


Good little order, i topped my car (currently wearing wolfs nano with celeste over the top) with v7 at the weekend. Very, very, very glossy! Will look awesome on red :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

-tom- said:


> Meguiar's Chemical Resistant Spray Head
> Meguiar's Empty Spray Bottle
> Chemical Guy's Microfibre Wash 16oz
> Chemical Guy's EZ Glaze 16oz
> ...


oooh, nice list Thomas! Blame Waximo though! 



RuFfBoY said:


> Better than Christmas :thumb: These deliveries are the best! Like a kid in a sweet shop every time.....


lol, yup its great! i told my sister how much i spent on this lot, she says im crazy! :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Good little order, i topped my car (currently wearing wolfs nano with celeste over the top) with v7 at the weekend. Very, very, very glossy! Will look awesome on red :thumb:


not for my car shall we say its for a few cars red mini white mini black corsa and black vw.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It'll look good on all of them :lol: i've not picked up z8 since getting this stuff!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

er hello, thread hijack you two! Now **** off!!!

ha ha, lolz im just messing


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this more fighting talk?! TOM?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Dawn is picking the wrong fight :lol: she loves us really


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Good little order, i topped my car (currently wearing wolfs nano with celeste over the top) with v7 at the weekend. Very, very, very glossy! Will look awesome on red :thumb:


Sounds fantastic mate, how is the Wolf's stuff to use?

And the V7 i'm guessing is a hybrid srapy sealent so the beading you will be seeing will be from the V7 and not the CD?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I applied the CD, drove around for a week and applied another coat and waited another week before the car saw V7 on top. TBH I haven't noticed the beading change as it was already fantastic. But the gloss and shine is incredible. 

I have used v7 as a standalone LSP on a single panel when I first got it though... it's good. The beading is very tight and uniform and lasted a fair while before I gave up and applied a wax  think it was about the 3 week mark before that happened though!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate, you're not the first person to mention the difference the V7 made to the paint and it was on another forum it was mentioned!

Might not just be in the eye of the beholder then.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

gally said:


> Thanks mate, you're not the first person to mention the difference the V7 made to the paint and it was on another forum it was mentioned!
> 
> Might not just be in the eye of the beholder then.


Certainly not. It's excellent stuff!

And just a small order placed for you now chris! And I mean small :lol: I resisited buying even MORE stuff today! Kinda


----------

